# Delvie's Plastics?



## Chris Burton (Apr 2, 2013)

Has anyone here used cast acrylic rod from Delvie's? I'm specifically interested in how much the yellows (2208, 2037) lighten after you drill/bore them. 2208 looks like a nice color, but I wonder if there's much color remaining after it's drilled. 

If anyone has used any of their materials I would appreciate any info.

thanks,
Chris


----------



## BSea (Apr 2, 2013)

You might ask watch_art.  I know he's used some of their acrylic rod.  I just don't know what colors.


----------



## Chris Burton (Apr 2, 2013)

BSea said:


> You might ask watch_art.  I know he's used some of their acrylic rod.  I just don't know what colors.



Thanks. I've a 'conversation' going with him over on FPN. I'll post whatever I find out here.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 3, 2013)

I've used the flo red and blue, and yes the color does change when you hollow them out.  Haven't tried any of their more solid colors though.  You can always paint the insides if you are using a kit.


----------



## Chris Burton (Apr 3, 2013)

cnirenberg said:


> I've used the flo red and blue, and yes the color does change when you hollow them out.  Haven't tried any of their more solid colors though.  You can always paint the insides if you are using a kit.



Thanks Chris. Shawn ended up saying basically the same thing. I'm going to get some of the yellow and will post the results here when I've finished. I'm making a couple of replacement barrels for vintage Postal pens.


----------



## firewhatfire (Apr 3, 2013)

duck call makers use rod from them.  Look at a call makers site and ask


----------

